# Yeti Loadout Gobox



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone pick one of these up yet? Seems small but looks useful for additional storage on the skiff. Also interested if anyone has used as casting platform.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Definitely not tall enough to use as a casting platform in my opinion, yes it will get you a tad bit higher but not anything significant. I have thought about putting one on my skiff for safety gear and tools, but I just can’t justify the cost yet. I’m looking for something similar but smaller and definitely cheaper. 
It helps that I work at a yeti dealer and stare at them all day, even with my store discount I can’t justify it. That may change eventually but for now I’m holding out for something else


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why not a cooler with a basket? Dual purpose...


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

I have one I use as a seat for driving the boat and deck extension in the towee- works well. Pretty expensive for what it is, but there was honestly nothing else that would do what I wanted. Holds what I need for a day in the boat or raft and keeps my gear safe. I’d love to have something uninsulated the size of a yeti 45 for a seat and storage.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Does it feel sturdy enough to stand on? 

How big is it compared to a 45 cooler?


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why not a cooler with a basket? Dual purpose...


Coolers will have much less volume. Important if you’re short on storage. Probably end up being much easier to pick up and put on the front deck too.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

There is or was a deal right now if you buy the box you get two free tumblers. Still expensive but at least the tumblers are some sort of an incentive if your on the fence


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Tautog166 said:


> Does it feel sturdy enough to stand on?
> 
> How big is it compared to a 45 cooler?


decently sturdy, but not as much as a double walled cooler. I am 180# and try not to stand on it If I don't have to, for fear of warping the lid over time. I sit on it a good bit, and will place one foot on it and one foot on the seat when standing sometimes. It would probably be fine, but yeti does not endorse standing on it as they do with the coolers. I can post a picture of the size, its honestly much smaller than a 45, probably half the size.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Man, it's almost like Pelican cases never existed...


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

JRHorne said:


> Man, it's almost like Pelican cases never existed...


For me it came down to lack of internal storage and organization, no tie down points, no rubber feet, and more stuff to catch fly line on. They also don’t really make a case with the right dimensions either. I love pelican cases, but couldn’t find one that fit the niche I needed.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Ferrulewax said:


> For me it came down to lack of internal storage and organization, no tie down points, no rubber feet, and more stuff to catch fly line on. They also don’t really make a case with the right dimensions either. I love pelican cases, but couldn’t find one that fit the niche I needed.


No I totally get it and my post was just sarcasm. I actually played with the Yeti load out box at Bass Pro and it seemed really nice. But just like all the other Yeti stuff, so dang expensive!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I’ve been looking at them, but my boat bag is still alive “surprisingly”


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

JRHorne said:


> Man, it's almost like Pelican cases never existed...


Love em. I had a KLR with Pelican boxes for panniers for a loooong time. I wrecked that bike many times and never tore one up. The guy I sold the bike to finally wrecked it bad enough he road-rashed a hole in the case. Pelican had him send pics of the bike / cases and shipped him a brand new case to his door, and he wasn't even the original purchaser.

Pretty good service if you ask me.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought a big electric motor and the guy shipped it in this case. pretty damn sturdy. if you live in orlando, skycraft surplus has piles of cases like this in different sizes














and colors. some are military.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have one. I use if for all my gear when I am traveling somewhere to fish without my boat. I can put all my fly reels and fly boxes, etc in it and throw it in the truck.


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

I love mine. Got one a few months back off of moosejaw.com for 30% off. My "dry" space isn't the driest and this keeps my essentials protected and all in one place (glow sticks, distress flag, whistle,spare extinguisher, morakniv stainless steel knife, gulf wax, all my leader material, lighter, registration and insurance info in the zippered pocket, skipping ball for when the fishing sucks and it's time to hit the sand bar, bottle opener, spool of paracord, some bungees, spare dock line, small first aid kit, sunscreen, bug spray). I don't use it as casting platform, but would see no problem standing on one.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

devrep said:


> I bought a big electric motor and the guy shipped it in this case. pretty damn sturdy. if you live in orlando, skycraft surplus has piles of cases like this in different sizes
> View attachment 140588
> View attachment 140590
> and colors. some are military.


I like that antique Delta motor. Matches your shoe.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

1946 motor. crappy worn out







asian made sneaker. but here's my retro usa made boot


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ERK what is a skipping ball and no fish whistle?


----------



## ERK (Mar 6, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> ERK what is a skipping ball and no fish whistle?


That's what I meant..."fish" whistle. That's how I call em in. I forgot to add... tub of Gulp juice. That's the only way I can ever get anything on fly. In all seriousness those skipping balls are pretty sweet. Big hit at the sand bar. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MQ2N5NJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Must hit fish whistle before playing with skipping balls


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

devrep said:


> I bought a big electric motor and the guy shipped it in this case. pretty damn sturdy. if you live in orlando, skycraft surplus has piles of cases like this in different sizes
> View attachment 140588
> View attachment 140590
> and colors. some are military.


Skycraft has a ton of off the wall cool shiz. I think that is the most eclectic store I have ever been in.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I used to wander around in there and look for stuff I might need someday 

they do have a good price on tinned marine wire. or at least they did when I lived in the area a couple of years ago. also on heat shrink.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeti does not recommend standing on it as it might warp over time. I think there’d be a market for something bigger that you could stand on. Cooler will work but you lose a lot of space and would be nice if lighter.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

Str8-Six said:


> Yeti does not recommend standing on it as it might warp over time. I think there’d be a market for something bigger that you could stand on. Cooler will work but you lose a lot of space and would be nice if lighter.


The only option I know of is Just Encase, but they aren’t cheap either. I’ve thought about buying one but haven’t pulled the trigger. If anyone knows of something else to serve the same purpose (cooler sized, uninsulated) let me know.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

ERK said:


> That's what I meant..."fish" whistle. That's how I call em in. I forgot to add... tub of Gulp juice. That's the only way I can ever get anything on fly. In all seriousness those skipping balls are pretty sweet. Big hit at the sand bar.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MQ2N5NJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Dude, you need better flies and some mentoring there.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I have one. A buddy gave me a new one in the dark gray. Matches the interior of my lil run around Jeep, but I'm planning on using it in my lil freshwater/backwater skiff/duckboat project skiff when I'm done. The idea is load in and load out boxes of shells, fishing gear, dry box, etc, into and out of the skiff, especially if I'm staying in a motel of some kind or camp site. It's pretty cool, but I have no plans to stand on it. Ferrulewax, I like the seadek add-on.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

devrep said:


> I bought a big electric motor and the guy shipped it in this case. pretty damn sturdy. if you live in orlando, skycraft surplus has piles of cases like this in different sizes
> View attachment 140588
> View attachment 140590
> and colors. some are military.


devrep, I like the electric motor (I'm that type of guy! ), but I couldn't look at that "musturd" yellow box all day on the water. I'd be annoying and stick out like a sore thumb! Do you have one in your red Silver King?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I wasn't touting that particular box. as I said I've seen them in different colors. no I have plenty of storage in both my skiffs and don't need a box.


----------



## george kleinstuber (Feb 4, 2020)

I use the Yeti 5 gallon bucket outfit. Grab and go. Also got some round tackle trays that fit inside nicely.


----------



## Mad Beach Hewes (May 11, 2019)

I have one and love mine. I use it as a tackle storage box on my Pathfinder 2200. Fits right under the leaning post and stays put even in rough water. Also it fits in my front hatch so I can lock it up if needed. Holds a ton of stuff and the zipper part up top holds my registration and boat paper work.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Was given one for Christmas from my sons. Works great for my skiff, you can see in the pictures it holds what I need and can take it with me at the end of the day


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

if you can't stand on it....
heck I bet you can


----------



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

You guys just cost me $250

But I got two free cups out of the deal


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Str8-Six said:


> Anyone pick one of these up yet? Seems small but looks useful for additional storage on the skiff. Also interested if anyone has used as casting platform.


Good idea; looks useful. Outrageously priced! I won't be buying one.


----------

